# City nicknames only outsiders use (thinking they are cool)



## Jongeman (Aug 11, 2005)

Amsterdam. Sometimes known by certain English people as The Dam.......makes me cringe.


----------



## DukeofWellington (Feb 2, 2012)

Auckland -> JAFAland, JAFA referring to Just Another ****** Aucklander... cause there's so god damn many of them compared to the rest of us.
Wellington -> Wellywood, often by Aucklander's and the media referring to our film industry.
Rotorua -> Rotovegas, because the city hypes itself up so much, and it's a bit cheap and nasty.
Dunedin -> Dunners, actual Dunedin residents hate this one for some reason.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Some foreign people call Barca to Barcelona, but locals use to call it Barna.


----------



## robk1982 (Nov 20, 2007)

ajknee said:


> A few I've observed in the American Midwest:
> 
> Cleveland - The North Coast (Cringe)



The only time I ever heard Cleveland referred to as "The North Coast" was when I lived in Cleveland for grad school, and it was the locals who called it that.


----------



## buytheredcar (Aug 3, 2009)

Its a strange question in a way. 

Its like asking someone, what do you think people say about you behind your back?

I think the city itself started with the nickname then the city and its people moved on, but everyone is still using it....


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Pablo Diablo said:


> Some UK ones:
> 
> Birmingham - Brum
> Manchester - Manc (local nickname: Manch)
> ...



Wrong! People in Nottingham call it Notts, and increasingly so does everyone else in the country. What is this 'Nottm' you speak of? How can you pronounce that? And I've lived in Notts my whole life so what planet do you live on?:lol:

Some Forest fans complain if you shorten the team name to 'Notts Forest' because of Notts County. They are idiots. And that's just a spelling issue rather how people talk. I've never ever heard of a local having an issue with calling the place 'Notts'. The word 'Nottm' appears on road signs but only a catastrophic fool would bother trying to pronounce that word, you'd sound stupid and get funny looks. Why wouldn't you just say Notts instead?

So there you go, anyone who was interested now knows the score.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Cherguevara said:


> I've never heard anyone refer to Manchester as 'Manch'. How would you even pronounce that? Or Liv come to mention it.


Haha! That guy had no idea what he was on about. I think he was just making it up.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Chicagoago said:


> I guess I've heard Chicago called Chitown, but locals don't use that.


Only rappers and yuppies. I think it sounds dumb as hell, especially since it doesn't shorten the name much at all. Equally dumb are all the variations:

chi-town
the chi
chi city
etc...

Obviously the city has a long list of historical nicknames, all of which are used mostly by tv/radio personalities during sporting events.


----------

